# BH's Monza Silver B8 Audi A4 Avant 2.0 TDI 143 S-Line Multitronic



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SWMBO and I have decided to take up caravaning. Yes yes I know get it all out ! lol

Anyway we have both been looking at suitable cars for the last 3 months, with out much joy if I'm being honest

We've physically looked at quite a few 2 litre diesel BMW Tourings & boy is there some **** out there
What has been a real life saver for us of the gov.uk MOT history checker. Not only has it saved us our time but wasted journeys on petrol too. How some cars pass an MOT is beyond me TBH

This Audi that we ended up purchasing was genuinely the last car we going to look at. If it was **** then that was it!

Spoke to the prev owner within an hour of advertising it. Viewed / test drive Wednesday 22nd May. Collected Friday 24th May
The seller was kind enough to throw in a genuine set of Audi roof bars, genuine Audi touch up kit & a genuine Audi rubber boot liner
He had owned the Audi for just over 4 years

This one is quite loaded spec ise but most importantly had the factory fitted detachable tow bar & 13 pin electrics

Spec. -

Date of 1st registration - March 2010 - 10 reg
85,000 miles
B8 A4 Avant 2.0 TDI 143 S-Line
Multitronic transmission
Monza silver metallic (S-Line only colour)
Black 1/2 leather cloth seats
Matt brushed aluminum inlays
18" 5 spoke Sline design alloys

Extra's as fitted -

Technology Pack - High (HDD sat nav with MMI 3G, AMI & Parking system +)
Convenience Pack (Full electric front seats, electric adjustable, heated, folding auto dim mirrors with auto dim interior mirror)
Factory fitted detachable tow bar & 13 pin electrics
Storage pack
Mobile telephone preparation - Low with Bluetooth and voice control
Tyre pressure monitoring display
HHA
(If I find anything else I'll add it lol)

Brochure price is showing as RRP OTR at just under £35k

A lot of the spec I wouldn't have picked from new TBH but hey we are all different

The previous keeper had just replaced all the pads & disc's with Brembo parts
2 new rear tyres. Fronts have done 10k
12 1/2 months MOT with no advisories
Major long life service December 2018
Transmission serviced, including oil change last year
Full service history. Dealer to 4 years old then Audi Indies

Fortunately the owner refused to the take the A4 back to Audi after their recall over 'emissions gate'

The seller had bought a 63 plate BMW 330d Touring x-drive with factory tow bar to replace the Audi. I've got 1st refusal when he sells the BMW on 

The previous owner has really looked after the car
So far everything works as it should
Don't get me wrong its over 9 years old with 85K on the clock so there are some age related marks, but it is really in excellent condition & I'm a little anal about my cars I'm told ... lol

Front wings & sills are ok but I'm not taking any chances and am going fit the wing edge stone protectors off the B8.5 A4's

Cam belt & water pump replaced at 5 years old. So thats a job for 12 months time at 10 year mark

A few pics from the seller. Haven't had chance to do any of my own yet TBH




























Colour defor has hue's of blue in it. Not a true silver IMHO but we do like it because its a bit different & I haven't seen many in this colour near to us

Still got the Cupra but good to be back in an Audi

Being in a B8 A4 feels like home to me as this is my 3rd B8/B8.5

January 2010 brochure which covers my Avant. Build sticker under bonnet indicates 02/10 build
https://www.pdf-archive.com/2019/05/25/a4-brochure-january-2010/


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The previous owner was quite fastidious with this Avant
The only things I can see that need doing, so far, are -

1. Clean the back of the wheels. Not my fave job as IronX stinks 
2. Under bonnet detail as its a bit dusty
3. Exhaust tips need some work on them, but that all ready a work in progress
4. Steering wheel & gear knob needed to loose the shine & get back to more of a matt finish. Also a work in progress. 4 Dr.Leather wipes used already & I'm about 70% there so far
5. MMI screen needs sorting. So pleased I bought some Megs PlastRx

I'm surprised thats all needs doing for a 9 year old car TBH


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

If anyone's interested this is what the factory tow bar & electrics look like
https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a4-avant-s-line-tow-bar-coding.113479/#post-1205607

Saved me a job of having to do pic's lol

After a it of research I've also found out that as my Avant has the factory installed tow bar it also comes with a 'Trailer stabilisation system'
Trailer stabilisation system which, if the ESC detects that the trailer is swaying, it will automatically brake the vehicle in order to stabilise the trailer. The indicator lamp will flash in the instrument cluster, and in order to warn traffic behind, the brake lights come on also

http://www.audihelp.com/auda-113-driving_the_vehicle_with_a_trailer_or_caravan.html
Didn't know that

I think there are other benefits to having the factory tow bar / electrics too -

Detects if any bulbs are out on the trailer
Disables the rear parking sensors
Displays a trailer on the MMI
Alters the brake balance
Alters the traction control and ESP
Adds a little trailer symbol shows on the dash when indicating

I'm sure there are others things which I will add to this post as I find


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Under bonnet detail completed 26th May



















Also put my 2 reflective vests under the front drivers & passengers seat storage
Added a genuine Audi First Aid kit under in rear centre arm rest storage


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Carista app day (27th May)

Changed these in no particular order excepting the ADS feature

Beep when alarm is armed
Unlock doors via remote - All doors on 1st press
Instrument cluster region - Was set to Germany, oddly. Altered to Great Britain
Gauge needle sweep at startup
Lap timer & oil temperature in dashboard
Flash hazard lights in emergency stopping
Require seat belt when releasing parking brake - No
Lower passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
Remember position when lowering passenger-side mirror in reverse gear
Hidden green menu
ADS (Both of 2 steps done)
Show engine option in ADS menu
Show steering option in ADS menu


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just found out that the 'Tech Pack - High' has the ability to play DVD's, if anyone can remember them lol Just got to find one now
With VCDS you can unlock the 'Video In Motion' facility I'm told

'Satellite Navigation system – HDD-based, with MMI 3G. 3rd generation of MMI including 2 FM tuners, high resolution (800x400) 7” colour TFT display, DVD movie-playing function, colour Driver’s Information System, 2 SD card readers and 40GB hard drive – 10GB of which can be used to store up to 4,000 songs. HDD navigation functionality includes advanced speech recognition, 3D and topographical mapping display and advanced 3D building display'

SD card reader allows use of 32GB cards but no more, or so the handbook says

Had a call from the seller yesterday telling me about the tow bar use on the Avant
He was the 3rd owner. When he got it in 2015 the detachable tow bar was still in its original packing having never been used by the 1st & 2nd owners
He only used the tow bar for a pedal cycle carrier so the car has never towed a caravan prior to us purchasing it
Quite reassuring for us to know TBH


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2nd June

1. Had a really close inspection of all the alloys today & I'm gonna go for a 4 wheel refurb
I'm hoping to get them done this month at a local wheel refurber (is that a word lol)in the OEM colour, bright silver
Been quoted £240 for all 4 being 18's. Happy enough with that TBH

4. Had another crack & the steering wheel & gear knob today
I didn't realise that my Dr.Leather leather wipes that I had had dried up a little. Only found out they had when I broke out the new tub. Wow what a difference the new wipes are

SW as collected -










After -










The 'After' pic doesn't do it justice it is very matt. Not matt like a brand new car but certainly matt enough for me. 'Tis a 9 year old car you know

MMI screen 
Before - plenty of marks & swirls on the anti-glare coating
The before pic doesn't really show how bad the screen really was










After -










I may have lost the anti-glare coating but I'm more than happy with a cleaner screen TBH
The sat-nav graphics are a lot sharper too


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Collected our new to us caravan on Wednesday 5th June
'Twas only a short drive, around 15 miles










Auto transmission is defo the way to go with caravaning me reckons & thats after only around 15 miles


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Cool graphics when the parking sensors activated when caravan attached
Its the little things don't 'cha know lol










With it being a factory it tow bar/electrics it switches the rear parking sensors off when caravan electrics are attached to the car


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Up to date now :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Pic today :thumb:










https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414617


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Keep an eye on the shock absorbers, for some reason VAG group cars are terrible for having them explode, get the gearbox fluid changed more regularly than the 40k as towing will put greater stress on it. But it looks tidy.

We need a caravan thread now


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Keep an eye on the shock absorbers, for some reason VAG group cars are terrible for having them explode, get the gearbox fluid changed more regularly than the 40k as towing will put greater stress on it. But it looks tidy.
> 
> We need a caravan thread now


Cheers Steve :thumb:
& agreed !


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh and if you haven't got the digital service history pm me the reg number and I can check online for you.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

More pic's from my preferred photo shoot location


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

They are nice cars.

Whatever you do, don't ever buy a DSG box and tow with it! They don't like it! CVT like yours far far better at accepting the low speed slip and pulling as the fluid does the slipping, not nuthing mechanical!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just replaced the insurance for the next 12 months
Fully comp. £250 excess. Protected NCD. SWMBO & I to drive. Not garaged. 6000 miles / year
£212.51 with Hastings Direct
Happy enough with that

Gave the Avant a well deserved clean today. 'Twas absolutely filthy inside & out after pulling the caravan around for a week in a typical english summers weather

VP CPW
Washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo
Gave the bodywork a coat of Auto Allure Celator QD
Wheels given a coat of TW Hybrid Sealant Hydrophobic Wax
Tyre dressed with Megs endurance tyre gel
Exhaust cleaned with Autosol (tips are still a work in progress)
Interior plastics cleaned with a mild APC
Leather cleaned with Dr.Leather leather wipes
Exterior glass cleaned with CP Eraser
& hoovered !










Can't believe I haven't used the Celator before. Certainly leaves a glossy slick finish


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a very smart looking car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Just replaced the insurance for the next 12 months
> 
> Fully comp. £250 excess. Protected NCD. SWMBO & I to drive. Not garaged. 6000 miles / year
> 
> ...


Looking good - Celator certainly looks to have performed well, was one product of theirs I wasn't sure about and didn't proceed with, but definitely looks good.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice car - like the shade of silver


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> They are nice cars.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't ever buy a DSG box and tow with it! They don't like it! CVT like yours far far better at accepting the low speed slip and pulling as the fluid does the slipping, not nuthing mechanical!


the most popular towing cars are VAG with DSG no problem towing with the wet clutch DSG and can handle lots of torque, I've seen lots more problems with earlier CVT boxes but both seem to be reliable now, as already said the oil changes are important in both, but CVT tend to have more problems with hills,


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

How have I missed this thread?!?!

Only came across it from your Cupra going back thread.

Great read BH and a cracking car and van set up.

If you like Celator that much, drop me a PM with your address and I'll pass you my bottle on if you want it? It's 500ml and almost full but it's just not for me.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> How have I missed this thread?!?!
> 
> Only came across it from your Cupra going back thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy :thumb:
PM incoming


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> How have I missed this thread?!?!
> 
> Only came across it from your Cupra going back thread.
> 
> ...


You and me both mate.

That's a gorgeous a4, BH. Great find with all the options included. The tow bar graphics are brilliant!! Lol. They're really well put together too.

Health to enjoy!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Cookies said:


> You and me both mate.
> 
> That's a gorgeous a4, BH. Great find with all the options included. The tow bar graphics are brilliant!! Lol. They're really well put together too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cookies :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just been doing my fuel calculation usage from our recent caravan trip
240 miles at 27.6mpg using Shell diesel V-power

Happy enough with that as there was 1 hour slow driving in a bl00dy long queue (don't ask) & plenty of up hill & down dale roads to negotiate


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Avant went yesterday
Last pic










Part x'ed for this -
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416795
:car:


----------

